# guide to put weight on for skinny guys



## debodeebs (Aug 18, 2008)

here is a small guide to help those like me to make a diet up and

to gain weight nice and healthy

*CREDIT GOES TO THE GUYS ON THIS FORUM THAT HELPED ME FIGURE THIS OUT*.

for a 9 stone guy should be around 131 pounds now multiply that by

17 should leave you with 2227. now that is the amount of calories

a day you should be eating to stay healthy.

now to gain weight you should add an extra 500 to the 2227 which

should leave you with 2727 which is the amount you will be eating

per day.

the more calories you add to your total weight will help you gain

weight easy no matter if you have a slow or fast matabalism.

protein is important to eat aswell along with carbs. so here is an

example for a guy that weighs 9 stone and wants to gain weight

healthy and easy.

calories to eat a day is 2700

protein to eat a day is 270g

carbs to eat a day is 270g

fat to eat a day is 60g

that will help you put weight on alot easier then just eating

mc'ds and junk.

here is how that worked out

if you are using a calculator do not press = at the end or it wont

do the right calculations.

2700cal-40% of protein=1080cal

2700cal-40% of carbs=1080cal

2700cal-20% of fat=540cal

now there is 1g of protein per 4 calories and there is 1g of carbs

per 4 calories and there is 1g of fat per 9 calories.

protein 1g=4 calories

carbs 1g=4 calories

fat 1g=9 calories

now work that out with the calculations you got from above.

2700cal-40% of protein=1080cal-----------divide 1080 by 4 is 270g

2700cal-40% of carbs=1080cal-----------divide 1080 by 4 is 270g

2700cal-20% of fat=540cal-----------divide 540 by 9 is 60g

so work out what you are going to eat a day 5-6 meals and if you

pick the right sort of food to eat it should all add up to this

2700 calories

270g of protein

270g of carbs

60g of fat.

here is a days meal i made up that almost adds up the value

6:am

whey protein

100g oats

2 boiled eggs

2 slices of toast with olive oil based spread

------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------

100g oats=360cal protein=11.0g fat=8.1g

carbohydrate=60.4g

2 boiled eggs=176 protein=14.6g fat=13g

carbohydrate=0g

2 granary brown slices of bread=204cal protein=8.0g

fat=1.4g carbohydrate=39.4

Bertolli (olivio) Spread=108cal protein=0g

fat=11.5g carbohydrate=0.2g

------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------

9:am

2 peanut butter sandwiches

bananna

------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------

peanut butter=95cal protein=3.5g fat=7.8g

carbohydrate=2.2g

2 slices granary bread=204cal protein=8.0g

fat=1.4g carbohydrate=39.4

bananna=89cal protein =1.10g

------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------

12m

chicken breast brown rice and veg

5 Nairns Rough Oatcakes

------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------

chicken=180cal protein=37.5 fat=3.4g

carbohydrate=0g

rice=177cal protein=4.8g carbohydrate=35.9

fat=1.5

5 oat cakes=240cal protein=6g fat=10g

carbohydrate=32g

------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------

3m

pasta sweetcorn tuna and mayonaise

apple

whey protein

------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------

pasta=270cal protein=9.4g fat=1.1g

carbohydrate=54.8g

sweetcorn=170cal protein=3.8g fat=1.6g

carbohydrate=34.6g

tuna=80cal protein=16.3g fat=0.4g

carbohydrate=0g

mayonaise=50cal protein=0.1g fat=4.3g

carbohydrate=1.4g

------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------

6m

jacket potatoe with cottage cheese

------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------

potatoe=200cal protein=5.3g fat=0.5g

carbohydrate=43.0g

cottage cheese=48cal protein=7.3g fat=0.9g

carbohydrate=2.7g

------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------

9m

chicken brown rice and veg

2 boiled eggs

whey protein

------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------

chicken=180cal protein=37.5 fat=3.4g

carbohydrate=0g

rice=177cal protein=4.8g carbohydrate=35.9

fat=1.5

2 boiled eggs=176 protein=14.6g fat=13g

carbohydrate=0g

------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------

total calories=3184

total protein=193.6

total fat=84

total carbs=381.9


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2008)

Very nice way of working it all out mate... will use this info for my size and frame... Thanks for this...


----------



## Ninjauk (Sep 23, 2008)

wow brilliant thanks for that. Hope you don't mind if i steal that diet


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

In my opinion...

270g of protein is too high and 60g of fat is too low.

I'd say 180 protein 320 carbs and 100g fats (mostly good ones of course) = 2900 calories. Some say carbs should be double the amount of protein.

IMO times your weight in stone by 300 = calories for clean mass.

Remember PLENTY of veg and loads of omega 3 - cant stress that enough.

6-10g omega 3 a day works wonders not only for building muscle but for brain function and you skin.

turkey, salmon, eggs, steak, milk (and a bit of whey post workout).

oats, rice and potatoes.

olive oil, omega - 3.

That's what took me from 10 stone to 12 stone in 6 months.

1 stone in 3 months. 5lbs per month. 1 1/4lbs per week.

Bodyfat increased slightly.

Portions were of course upped when i got to 11 stone.

Im not massive by any means, but ive made a solid foundation on the above. No supps, expect for a bit of whey post workout.

It does come down to trial and error, as everyone varies. Some may gain better off more protein than carbs and vice versa. But you MUST keep veg and omega 3 intake high!!

A healthy body is an adaptable body.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Personally i never count the protein content of non protein food.

Ie, Chicken and rice meal, I would only count the chicken protein ammount to go towards my protein requirememnts.

Same witha tuna sandwich, I wouldnt count the protein in the bread.

A packet of crisps can contain 5grams of protein but theres nothing nutritional in there so the protein in there is inconsequencial to your goal. That kind of goes for your peanut butter sandwich. Wouldnt be my first choice for gaining weight.


----------

